# Roxy n Rokko gonna be parents?!?!?!



## ROXY_N_ROKKO (Aug 14, 2009)

well roxy is a amstaff and rokko a pitbull...and roxy is prego(even tho i didnt want it to happen he got a hold of her)but my question is how do you think the pups will come out looking?theres pics of both of them in my album so please throw me somewhat of an idea or any pics yall might have of that mix


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Do an image search for "pitterstaff" as that's what they'll be. Might I ask why they were not S/N if you didn't want this to happen?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no were they separated. I've known dogs to bust outta their kennels to get at girls. Things happen. I think they'll be cute for sure. Just make sure your prepared for the pups, it takes a lot outta you and your wallet to care for a litter. I just hope she has a small one and not one that's like 14 puppies. Our old American Bulldog Mary Jane had a litter of 14 once and she was so sucked up and beat up looking after carrying that many pups. 

Another thing you can do, and it might sound hash, is to terminate the pregnancy. Ryan actually did this with Mary Jane cause Mack Broke her cage and she was under a year old and we didn't want her to have complications. She was very small and not ready so that's what he did. Also she hadn't been health tested yet cause she was so young. It's a hard decision to make but sometimes it is for the best, health wise and for the health of the future littler.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree if it was not planned and you want to spay the bitch anyway I would just do it now and avoid the headache. If you want to have the litter check out this website so you can learn about whelping and be prepared.

Whelping Puppies, Breeding Dogs


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

abort those puppies. 
thats all i have to stay.
im sick of these "accidental" litters. which contributes to the bad rep that these dogs get.
if you didnt want it to happen then be responsible and abort those puppies and get yours dogs s/n.
*shakes head*


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

You won't get money from the litter. And if it wasn't planned, why weren't either dogs neutered? Or why wasn't every necessary precaution taken to keep them apart. 
Health and Temperment testing on both parents is very expensive, plus are the dogs papered. or Registered? That makes them worth even less. Not only all the costs for the tests, the prenatal care is expensive too.
Personally as harsh as it sounds, the puppies need to be aborted unless you plan on paying thousands just to make sure its a healthy pregnancy, Performancekennels, or Lisa may be able to give you a price range on what this litter should cost you if it's done right


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> You won't get money from the litter. And if it wasn't planned, why weren't either dogs neutered? Or why wasn't every necessary precaution taken to keep them apart.
> Health and Temperment testing on both parents is very expensive, plus are the dogs papered. or Registered? That makes them worth even less. Not only all the costs for the tests, the prenatal care is expensive too.
> Personally as harsh as it sounds, the puppies need to be aborted unless you plan on paying thousands just to make sure its a healthy pregnancy, Performancekennels, or Lisa may be able to give you a price range on what this litter should cost you if it's done right


papers or no papers the dogs are worth as much as someone will pay.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Agreed.... spay/abort the litter


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Not going to flame you or ask why, etc etc. I hope you do the right thing and don't have to work at whelping/housebreaking/ and finding the litter a home. Abort the litter and be more careful.

Please.. This happens every day wether you want to hear this or not it adds to the problem so just be one less litter and know you did the right thing.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

:goodpost:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have to agree with the majority here and those pups should be aborted. How old is Roxy?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I took a look in your albums and I was curious as to the age of both dogs...they do not appear to me to be of breeding quality...no offense...I really hope you do the right thing and realize that the comments above mine are not meant to be harsh...just the truth...if you do not wish to abort the litter I hope you have the space and time to possibly keep the entire litter if the right homes are not readily available...I wish you the best of luck...if you have any questions please don't be afraid to ask...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> You won't get money from the litter. And if it wasn't planned, why weren't either dogs neutered? Or why wasn't every necessary precaution taken to keep them apart.
> Health and Temperment testing on both parents is very expensive, plus are the dogs papered. or Registered? That makes them worth even less. Not only all the costs for the tests, the prenatal care is expensive too.
> Personally as harsh as it sounds, the puppies need to be aborted unless you plan on paying thousands just to make sure its a healthy pregnancy, Performancekennels, or Lisa may be able to give you a price range on what this litter should cost you if it's done right


I have spent about 2,000 on the litter I just had and when it is all said and done I will not break even after all the puppies leave and I pay the stud fees and my expenses. It is not about making money it was about producing some working dogs for myself and co-owning the rest out. The hardest part is finding homes. Now I could have found homes easily enough if I gave them to the first person who had money but I turned down over 20 ppl ho were interested because they would not keep the dogs up to my standard the puppies are use to.

i am all in favor of aborting the litter and I also do not agree if you have dogs you never plan on breeding they have to be fixed. if you are responsible enough to keep your dogs separated then I see no problem with having intact animals. However you have to be even more careful if you are going to do that. I understand accidents happen and I had one myself about 9 years ago. I had planned on breeding the bitch just no yet. She was young and I talked with a few breeder vets about it and we agreed to let her have the litter since I had planned to breed to that male anyway. It was a risky because she was young and if I had to do it over I would have spayed her. I did not have the chance to finish her health tests and when I did her hips a year later when she was old enough they were not great. So yes accidents happen but now you really have to step up to the plate and make a tough decision one way or the other.


----------



## ROXY_N_ROKKO (Aug 14, 2009)

First of all Roxy is 2 years old & Rokko is 1 year old and im sorry i am not pro abortion whether or not its to humans or animals that is truely a harsh & cold thing to say & we never s/n either one of them bc thats just cruel like if someone were to take your ovaries & balls off when u were a baby would you like that?.....didnt think so 
& also necessary precaution was taken to make sure they were seperated but **** happens


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm sorry but I must disagree here. Spaying and Neutering is not cruel in any way. Sometimes it can be healthier for the dog depending on their situation. Personally I am no breeder so all my animals get S/N, that way I don't have to worry about it and all is well here. They are just as happy and loving as they would be if they were intact.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

ROXY_N_ROKKO said:


> First of all Roxy is 2 years old & Rokko is 1 year old and im sorry i am not pro abortion whether or not its to humans or animals that is truely a harsh & cold thing to say & we never s/n either one of them bc thats just cruel like if someone were to take your ovaries & balls off when u were a baby would you like that?.....didnt think so
> & also necessary precaution was taken to make sure they were seperated but **** happens


You're just coming off as an irresponsible owner. To say that S/N is cruel is just stupid IMO, S/N of the dog doesn't really change anything about the dog. Plus we really don't need anymore dogs ending up in shelters or bad ownership because of the idiocy that we humans have. If necessary precautions where taken then you wouldn't be posting about her being prego, now would you? I'm not attacking you I'm just stating my opinion.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

ROXY_N_ROKKO said:


> First of all Roxy is 2 years old & Rokko is 1 year old and im sorry i am not pro abortion whether or not its to humans or animals that is truely a harsh & cold thing to say & we never s/n either one of them bc thats just cruel like if someone were to take your ovaries & balls off when u were a baby would you like that?.....didnt think so
> & also necessary precaution was taken to make sure they were seperated but **** happens


These are the same sad excuses people see on Craigslist everyday... It is call backyard breeding and guess what it is wrong no matter what breed of dog it is... I spend my spare time at the Humane Society volunteering and the sad part is a dog that I walked two or three days ago is most likely not still alive today because there are NOT ENOUGH homes. Bully breeds are especially hard to place in RESPONSIBLE homes.

I vote spay/abort and you are right it is cold, THE COLD HARD TRUTH TO THIS BREED, I can tell you from experience as a breeder, a rescuer and an owner of this breed you are killing those pups already... For every litter of ten "pit bull" pups ONE will live its entire life happy MAYBE ONE!! The rest will die early from being dropped at a shelter (cause they dont stay cute pups forever), being fought to death, being beaten to death, being starved to death or euthed cause someone didnt health test before breeding or temp test and that one ends up being HA or euthed because someone tried to hide it in a BSL county or community or it runs away cause it wasnt secure in its yard/home and gets picked up by AC then goes to the shelter.

Think about these things before you run off saying abortion is cruel or spay/neuter is cruel....

Maybe you should do some more research on the national controversy over this breed and if you truly love the breed stop adding to the stereotype and for goodness sake STOP BEING A BACKYARD BREEDER.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I do not agree that S/N is cruel, what is cruel is you placing the litter and them maybe not going to the best homes and dieing anyway. If you are willing to do what is right and you want to have the litter then they should go out on contracts saying they need to be S/N by a certain age to avoid the pups your bred producing more pups. That is the responsible way to handle this if you do not want to abort the litter. Again I have many intact dogs who I never plan to breed but I take every precaution they do not get bred. If they did get bred by some accident I would not have a problem aborting the litter and spaying a dog.
The ppl who have your mentality are the ones filling up our animal shelters with unwanted pets because they are not responsible enough to handle things they way they should be handled. While I felt bad at first for you since accidents do happen, after reading your other posts I think you are not better than any other back yard breeder.
JMO


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

I agree with everything already said. Stuff like this ticks me off so darned bad. I am going to keep my opinion to myself. You guys can say it in a lot nicer way.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

cmon...s/n is cruel now...it's obvious that you are excited about this breeding and just trying to cover it as a so called accidental breeding...you should really quit making excuses and just be real about your byb'ing practices...quit trying to make other people feel bad for giving you real advice...open your mind


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ROXY_N_ROKKO said:


> First of all Roxy is 2 years old & Rokko is 1 year old and im sorry i am not pro abortion whether or not its to humans or animals that is truely a harsh & cold thing to say & we never s/n either one of them bc thats just cruel like if someone were to take your ovaries & balls off when u were a baby would you like that?.....didnt think so
> & also necessary precaution was taken to make sure they were seperated but **** happens


So spaying and neutering is cruel but growing a litter of up to 14 puppies and having them suck the life out of you and then having to birth them and feed them off of your bodies content for 6 weeks is not not? I think you need to grow up and educate yourself. What is going to happen to these puppies when you sell them off and have no idea where they are going or what you are doing is cruel.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

ROXY_N_ROKKO said:


> First of all Roxy is 2 years old & Rokko is 1 year old and im sorry i am not pro abortion whether or not its to humans or animals that is truely a harsh & cold thing to say & we never s/n either one of them bc thats just cruel like if someone were to take your ovaries & balls off when u were a baby would you like that?.....didnt think so
> & also necessary precaution was taken to make sure they were seperated but **** happens


What is "harsh" is the number of unwanted pit bull puppies put to sleep EVERY SINGLE DAY in the shelter.



> it is estimated that only 1 in 600 pit bulls ever finds a permanent, loving home. That means the other 599 live all or part of their lives in shelters or on the streets where they eventually succumb to injury, disease or starvation.
> 
> Read more: Pit Bull Rescues, Pitbull Rescues, Shelters and Breeders


Pit Bull Rescues, Pitbull Rescues, Shelters and Breeders

And don't you dare try to tell me you already have responsible homes lined up for as many as 12 puppies... homes that will keep the dogs their entire lives, spay/neuter them which is the responsible thing to do with a non breeding dog. And a home where the dog will be properly trained, contained and the owner is educated and knowledgeable on the breed. You are contributing to the problem.


----------



## ROXY_N_ROKKO (Aug 14, 2009)

idk why yall are throwing me all this stuff if yall dont beleive me i dont care i just asked on opinions on how the pups will look, and i know my research n etc on byb. i am not getting them aborted and i didnt do this on purpose to get money from the litter...so if yall have nothing else to say other than idk what im doin or this is harsh and this isnt the i can care less..at the end probably half of my family will end up taking a pup so i know they will be in good hands


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

First of all, you do care or you wouldn't be responding to us. Probably half will go to your family? How do you know your family can be trusted? How do you know they are even educated? What about the other half? What comes to the other half? You gonna just give them away to who ever shows up? How do you even know you can trust your own family, none the less someone who shows up. I know I wouldn't trust my family with this breed as none of them are educated, hell they all think pits and kin have lock jaw. See what we are getting at? Once again, this post isn't to be looked at as an attack on you.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Responsible owners understand the breed is in a "fad" population crisis. They understand the shelters are full of purebred pit bulls dying every day.


Responsible owners do not breed puppies for resale. They do NOT breed without a full waiting list. They do not advertise in newspapers or the internet to sell their puppies.

Responsible owners do not breed animals which have not been health tested and have correct temperament and conformation. No responsible breeder produces more than one litter a year. Period.


Responsible owners will faithfully steward the breed, leaving it in the same condition it was handed to them. They do not change the breed to fit fads such as larger size, overdone bodies or to fit show ring criteria. The do not mix American Staffordshire and American pit bull bloodlines. They understand the purpose and physical requirements of their breed's uses.

*Q) Why should I spay my female dog?*
_A) Because the breed is being destroyed by over population. Unless you have years of experience with the breed, are willing to do health testing, titling and only breed when you have a waiting list - then please, PLEASE, don't breed your dog. EVERY person that sells pit bull pups to the public is part of the PROBLEM - not part of the solution.
_

*
Q) Why should I neuter my male dog?*
_A) If you can keep your male from breeding, if you can keep him from being sexually frustrated by being around females in heat which he can't breed, if you can be responsible enough to not succumb to the temptation to "just breed him once", then not altering can be an option._

Jessup, Diane. "Breeders and Breeding." Official Pit Bull Site of Diane Jessup. 25 Jan. 2008. Web. 24 June 2010. <http://www.workingpitbull.com/breeder.htm>.

You could use an education in responsible ownership. Responsible owners don't breed without a waiting list. I wouldn't necessarily call you a backyard breeder *if *this is truly an accidental litter; however, it is your responsibility to make sure that you place these puppies in a home that you thoroughly check out (fence, job, even background IMO)yourself so that none of them ever cause any kind of negative pit bull press. What if said family members or friends aren't cut out for having a pit bull. Are you willing to take back any puppies or full grown dogs if they become displaced. Those that really care about their litters microchip them all so if at any time they become displaced, there is a chance they will be notified. IMO it is their duty and responsibility to take the dog back in.

Do your dogs a favor as well as all pit bull type dogs everywhere: Get them spayed/neutered. They will live longer, healthier lives.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

There is a lot of knowledge on this board and to ignore it like you're doing is highly irresponsible. I don't think you have any business owning dogs of any kind.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I have spent about 2,000 on the litter I just had and when it is all said and done I will not break even after all the puppies leave and I pay the stud fees and my expenses. It is not about making money it was about producing some working dogs for myself and co-owning the rest out. The hardest part is finding homes. Now I could have found homes easily enough if I gave them to the first person who had money but I turned down over 20 ppl ho were interested because they would not keep the dogs up to my standard the puppies are use to.
> 
> i am all in favor of aborting the litter and I also do not agree if you have dogs you never plan on breeding they have to be fixed. if you are responsible enough to keep your dogs separated then I see no problem with having intact animals. However you have to be even more careful if you are going to do that. I understand accidents happen and I had one myself about 9 years ago. I had planned on breeding the bitch just no yet. She was young and I talked with a few breeder vets about it and we agreed to let her have the litter since I had planned to breed to that male anyway. It was a risky because she was young and if I had to do it over I would have spayed her. I did not have the chance to finish her health tests and when I did her hips a year later when she was old enough they were not great. So yes accidents happen but now you really have to step up to the plate and make a tough decision one way or the other.


Yes Lisa but we all know that your average BYB will not spend a dime on the litter and if the female has trouble most likely she will die rather then them taking her in for a c section and paying it.



ROXY_N_ROKKO said:


> First of all Roxy is 2 years old & Rokko is 1 year old and im sorry i am not pro abortion whether or not its to humans or animals that is truely a harsh & cold thing to say & we never s/n either one of them bc thats just cruel like if someone were to take your ovaries & balls off when u were a baby would you like that?.....didnt think so
> & also necessary precaution was taken to make sure they were seperated but **** happens


Hmm lol ok so I guess there are a ton of abusers on this board. Come on get real and just be honest, youa re a BYb and think that by calling it an accident its ok. So basically you have a litter of mutts and nothing different then somone can pick up at a pound. If only the city you lived in made spaying and neutering mandatory and you were facing a huge fine then I bet you would get those pups aborted.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

x-Marky-x said:


> First of all, you do care or you wouldn't be responding to us. Probably half will go to your family? How do you know your family can be trusted? How do you know they are even educated? What about the other half? What comes to the other half? You gonna just give them away to who ever shows up? How do you even know you can trust your own family, none the less someone who shows up. I know I wouldn't trust my family with this breed as none of them are educated, hell they all think pits and kin have lock jaw. See what we are getting at? Once again, this post isn't to be looked at as an attack on you.


Awesome so now if she has 10 pups then that is only what 10 -20 accicental litters a year, sweet  So basically in a years time these pups can produce what maybe 100-200 more pit bulls? Yeah that is what we need. Add the next year they all have 1 litter a year and they all have 10 pups wow 1000-2000 more pit bulls. :woof: Thank you ever so much for helpingout the declining pit bull numbers :rofl: :hammer:

Someone mightwant to check my math lol I am tired.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay you think everyone is abusing you here.... THEY'RE not I promise you they are just sick and tired of seeing this. 
Let me ask you one thing you think S/N is cruel and abortion is cruel... Is abuse not cruel? Is murder by a "family" member not cruel? Think of all the kids in the system that are abused everyday of their lives and you think that is not cruel? That someone could have prevented all of this by being responsible first instead of saying no thats cruel well thats what your condeming these dogs too... Your condeming these dogs to at least more then half dying at hands they love that don't really care about them. Here's the reality of life you can be cruel by letting these pups be born allowing your female to suffer or you can do the right thing and save more dogs from dying. If you have family memebers who really want a dog as a pet then tell them incourage them to adopt from a selter! Those dogs need homes. Somewhere to call their own. 
Also if you don't believe in S/N their are other ways to Abort the litter at your vet and they can explain it to you or tell you where you can get more information. This is really up to you if you can live with more than 5 dogs dying at the hands they love that YOU gave them too then go ahead with everything but If you have a concience (sp?) then please educate yourself on what is really coming from this and make an educated decision not a selfish one.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

btw i accidentally gave you good rep twice when trying to give you bad rep. your a disgrace to the breeds and your type is what is ruining the breed. 

they are DOGS. not people get over yourself or leave gopitbull we dont accept your type.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ROXY_N_ROKKO said:


> idk why yall are throwing me all this stuff if yall dont beleive me i dont care i just asked on opinions on how the pups will look, and i know my research n etc on byb. i am not getting them aborted and i didnt do this on purpose to get money from the litter...so if yall have nothing else to say other than idk what im doin or this is harsh and this isnt the i can care less..at the end probably half of my family will end up taking a pup so i know they will be in good hands


they will look like every other BYB'd dog people sell on craigslist. like what your going to do


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

i notice everyones fast to thro byb around but i pay attention and reality is 85% maybe more of the ppl got there dogs from bybs so relax s**t happens just help educate on the proper thing like taking her to the vet to check and make sure and to keep jer healthy etc. u dont have to like it but wats done is done get off ur high horses like ur s**t dont stink u tell me how many legalized breeders r out there that u can find such easy acess to srry for goin off but instead sticking together and helping yall just chew each other new one if u cant help this person with wat they asked just ignore


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Like owner, like dog. You start it, we don't stop till it's done.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

twitchf4i said:


> i notice everyones fast to thro byb around but i pay attention and reality is 85% maybe more of the ppl got there dogs from bybs so relax s**t happens just help educate on the proper thing like taking her to the vet to check and make sure and to keep jer healthy etc. u dont have to like it but wats done is done get off ur high horses like ur s**t dont stink u tell me how many legalized breeders r out there that u can find such easy acess to srry for goin off but instead sticking together and helping yall just chew each other new one if u cant help this person with wat they asked just ignore


People did try to be nice, and making excuses for BYB is not the answer. The question was stupid honestly what will they look like? Really? WTF does she think they will look like. This was a lame attempt to get us to pat her on the back for these puppies with the desire to hide that she is a BYB. Your serious you cant find a reputable pit breeder? Another excuse to pay cheap prices for byb dogs.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

twitchf4i said:


> i notice everyones fast to thro byb around but i pay attention and reality is 85% maybe more of the ppl got there dogs from bybs so relax s**t happens just help educate on the proper thing like taking her to the vet to check and make sure and to keep jer healthy etc. u dont have to like it but wats done is done get off ur high horses like ur s**t dont stink u tell me how many legalized breeders r out there that u can find such easy acess to srry for goin off but instead sticking together and helping yall just chew each other new one if u cant help this person with wat they asked just ignore


no one is on high horses we are just passionate about these breeds and when people are being irresponsible with THESE dogs its not fun in games. how will you feel when BSL hits your place and you dont have these dogs because of trash like her. think about.

pple may have gotten into the breed wit buying from a BYB but atleast these people realized whats really going on and educating themselve while this person isnt doing anything but making excuses one after another.

we tried being civil but shes just ignorant. she doesnt want to educate her self she wants to make a buck off some worthless dogs (not companion wise dont take it the wrong way).

stuff happens but she has an opportunity to correct it for the breeds sake and he/she's not. its selfish.

if they think s/n is cruel than they are an idiot play and simple. they obviously havent done there research for the MANY benefits to s/n.

so im going to have to disagree with your post.

"all you can do is all you can do" is what she said. and she's not doing all she can do. she's doing nothing at all. thats just a lame excuse to cover up her crap of a story


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

twitchf4i said:


> i notice everyones fast to thro byb around but i pay attention and reality is 85% maybe more of the ppl got there dogs from bybs so relax s**t happens just help educate on the proper thing like taking her to the vet to check and make sure and to keep jer healthy etc. u dont have to like it but wats done is done get off ur high horses like ur s**t dont stink u tell me how many legalized breeders r out there that u can find such easy acess to srry for goin off but instead sticking together and helping yall just chew each other new one if u cant help this person with wat they asked just ignore


Gonna have to disagree with this as well, mate. No one is denying the fact that people on here have byb bred dogs. That's not the issue. The people on here that do have them have educated themselves in the breed and are doing everything they can to be responsible owners. The OP is doing the exact opposite of this.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

twitchf4i said:


> i notice everyones fast to thro byb around but i pay attention and reality is 85% maybe more of the ppl got there dogs from bybs so relax s**t happens just help educate on the proper thing like taking her to the vet to check and make sure and to keep jer healthy etc. u dont have to like it but wats done is done get off ur high horses like ur s**t dont stink u tell me how many legalized breeders r out there that u can find such easy acess to srry for goin off but instead sticking together and helping yall just chew each other new one if u cant help this person with wat they asked just ignore


No one was really that quick on throwing around "BYB", she came here asking us all what the puppies would like, well that was kinda stupid because if she's been on this site long enough then she'd know how most feel about something of this manner. No one is denying that some of the users here on GP have gotten their dog from a BYB, doesn't mean we support BYB. We didn't try to help her? Some members sugessted abortion but she said it was cruel, she doesn't seem educated enough to deal with her own two dogs, let alone a litter, therefore abortion was thrown into the mix.. I'm not trying to bad-mouth her or anything of the sorts, but if she would have kept a better eye on her dogs, then this post wouldn't have happend. Now, to the OP, the puppies are going to look like puppies, plan and simple.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I would abort the puppies..

But what do I know. I'm one of those cruel owners who took their dog's ovaries! 


(I keep them in a jar on the mantel so she knows who the boss is) LMAO


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I would abort the puppies..
> 
> But what do I know. I'm one of those cruel owners who took their dog's ovaries!
> 
> (I keep them in a jar on the mantel so she knows who the boss is) LMAO


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

ROXY_N_ROKKO said:


> First of all Roxy is 2 years old & Rokko is 1 year old and im sorry i am not pro abortion whether or not its to humans or animals that is truely a harsh & cold thing to say & we never s/n either one of them bc thats just cruel like if someone were to take your ovaries & balls off when u were a baby would you like that?.....didnt think so
> & also necessary precaution was taken to make sure they were seperated but **** happens


Do you not know what kind of cruel things can happen to the pups if they don't go to good homes?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am gonna keep my horrible cruel comments to myself cause I too am one of those horrible owners who took my dogs ovaries and testicles, Orionwears his on his collar and Penny has hers on a necklace around her neck, but they all know I am alpha, get over yourself and spay/abort and neuter the male and find your dogs good homes, it is obbvious you know nothing about this breed or breeds and should NOT own them. Thank you and good night


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

You should have known you were going to get these types of responses. You are on a "pit bull" forum for Christ sake. These are people who love and care for the breed tremendously. By you posting a thread wanting to know what the puppies will look like and clearly being excited about it SCREAMS irresponsible owner. It's impossible for us to tell you what these puppies will look like. These people are only trying to help you by telling you to terminate the pregnancy. 

Hopefully you will make the right decision.

My gut feeling tells me you won't though.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> There is a lot of knowledge on this board and to ignore it like you're doing is highly irresponsible. I don't think you have any business owning dogs of any kind.


:goodpost:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

How will the look? They'll look frickin fantabulous! Dead, abused, or neglected.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> How will the look? They'll look frickin fantabulous! Dead, abused, or neglected.


Or like German Shepards!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I would abort the puppies..
> 
> But what do I know. I'm one of those cruel owners who took their dog's ovaries!
> 
> (I keep them in a jar on the mantel so she knows who the boss is) LMAO


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: That's just great :woof:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

You know the more I think about this thread the more it pisses me off, seriously. hahah and guess what I am sober so ya get the whole mouthful and not me being nice.

Let me first of all say that if you don't take the advice of these people you are fueling the BSL fire, which is something I am very VERY passionate about as I am responsible and work VERY hard to be a good APBT owner. And two of my four are speutered. How dare you call us names when it is obvious you wanted this litter to be here.

You know Lisa (performancekennels) ran all the necessary health tests but I was like you at one point and guess what all these people here, know what i have done I have never not admitteesson ya wanna know why, I didn't put nearly the amount of effort into either one of the litters as Lisa did but I got pups back and had to rehome them, now I did spay and neuter all pups and both dams before they were sent off, ya wanna know what hurts I just had to put down one of the pups from my house for biting a kid in the face, do YOU know how hard that is? ya wanna know why the owners put the dog to sleep cause I told them too and ya wanna know something else, I helped birth that pup and I helped him go to the Rainbow bridge, I was holding him both times, 

Are you prepared to do this, to look at that dogs eyes and know that YOU are the ultimate reason that he/she is there? Are you? Gawd this makes me sooo angry, sooo angry, I think you should take a step back and reread EVERYThing that has been posted in this thread, everyone here including myself only want what is right for this breed, period, like I said in the beginning, I work VERY hard to keep my dogs and I don't need someone like you who is willing to just not give a **** about other people's feelings ruin my chance at that. 

Please do us ALL a favor and educate yourself, spay and neuter your dogs and rehome them as you have no need to own this breed unless you are further educated. And I am done with this thread.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

twitchf4i said:


> i notice everyones fast to thro byb around but i pay attention and reality is 85% maybe more of the ppl got there dogs from bybs so relax s**t happens just help educate on the proper thing like taking her to the vet to check and make sure and to keep jer healthy etc. u dont have to like it but wats done is done get off ur high horses like ur s**t dont stink u tell me how many legalized breeders r out there that u can find such easy acess to srry for goin off but instead sticking together and helping yall just chew each other new one if u cant help this person with wat they asked just ignore


I have been following this thread closely since it was posted, and have chosen not to comment, until now. First off, Twitch... noone was throwing around BYB til the OP portrayed himself/herself to be just such. Nobody is on a "high horse", rather, we're all simply looking out for what's best for our beloved breed(s). If you don't like that, then you can take your own advice and choose not to comment as well. Your comment was completely uncalled for, and yes, I neg repped you b/c of it! Yes, we all can admit that at one time or another, we were not so educated as we are now, but our willingness to learn and our passion for preserving the breed has gotten us where we are now, and we refuse to baby somebody who doesn't have the same desire or passion to learn and better the breed as ourselves. We did what we could to help the person out, but when he/she began calling us names b/c we choose to spay/neuter our pet quality dogs, therefore, doing what's right for the breed, he/she crossed the line. Nobody has to agree with our opinions, but don't come here looking for support in something we don't condone! That'd be like us encouraging Michael Vick to get more dogs and go fight them!! C'mon now, what do we look like? Do any of us have STUPID tattooed on our foreheads? Seriously... we all make mistakes, and when someone comes looking for help on how to rectify those mistakes, and we offer the simplest solution, don't throw it back in our faces and call us names!! And don't support those who ask for help, and then tell us we're wrong b/c of the help we offer! If you really want help, and really want to learn, that's fine, and understood. That's what we're here for. But don't ask for help, then tell us we're wrong and you don't agree. While everyone's entitled to their own opinion and nobody can tell them they're wrong, we sure as heck can disagree with you! That is all I have to say, and thank you for taking the time to read this!


----------

